# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 24)



## ripjack13 (Jun 9, 2019)

*What is your preferred method of joinery? Do you explore other types and How tight are your tolerances?*










**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course, Doc and the wood spinner, and the guy without a WB Decal too,
but probably should get one before they're sold out.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 9, 2019)

Through mortice and tenon is probably my favorite as far as looks and strength go. I usually hand fit the joints and make them very tight. Dovetailed drawers would be another favorite, I cut mine with a router and jig. I like to use them as an accent and expose them on the front.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Jun 9, 2019)

I’m lazy _sometimes. _
So what I use will vary and depend on the project and time constraints. I’ll use splines, dowels, mortise/tenon, try dovetails glue and screwor nails,— whatever works for that project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 9, 2019)

M&T and dovetails..never really visible. Function is what i seek.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Jun 9, 2019)

I don't do much flat work ,but when I do a glued Keg screws works great for me. Any flat work I do is in my shop and it is almost always covered up with something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 9, 2019)

You mean you can join something  I just turn things round, don’t have to worry about a joint

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Jun 9, 2019)

I don’t use : pocket screws, dowels, or biscuits.
Beyond that, each joint has a specific job they’re best at.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Jun 9, 2019)

I use a staple gun to join all my wood. Makes sanding a pain but it’s so easy.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 9, 2019)

Brink said:


> I don’t use : pocket screws, dowels, or biscuits.
> Beyond that, each joint has a specific job they’re best at.


I use biscuits on face frames of cabinets. but for anything else they are useless

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 10, 2019)

They’re good for something!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 10, 2019)

I sometimes use biscuits when edge glueing boards to help keep everything in alignment while clamping up. Not for strength, but kinda like a third hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 2, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> I sometimes use biscuits when edge glueing boards to help keep everything in alignment while clamping up. Not for strength, but kinda like a third hand.


I use dowels for the same purpose.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

